# Eclipse Debug-Funktion: Statische Variablen



## Sasa (24. Jan 2007)

Hallo,

kann man sich beim Debuggen in Eclipse (Version 3.2) den Inhalt statischer Variablen anzeigen lassen?


----------



## Wildcard (29. Jan 2007)

Rechtsklick -> inspect sollte tun.


----------



## Sasa (30. Jan 2007)

Danke, es funktioniert.


----------

